# Hound Guy needs HELP ASAP!



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey all,

My buddy Doogie from up North, between Gr. Forks and Fargo lost some hounds last nite. They have locator collars on and are 219 frequency if you have a tracker. Call him right away if you have a 219 tracker or are in the area.

Nate aka rolly

His number is 406-253-8155


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

found em heaed back to the place I was stayin the same day, thanks to who ever from this site called

Doogie


----------

